# Butt fur



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I have no intention of trimming Bella's fur ever, but is it okay to trim all the fluff around her behind area for a cleaner and easier cleanup area?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my husband does a wonderful job trimming "butt feathers" with the mustach attachment on electric razor. He honestly does a better job than the groomer..blends so well with coat.

Bridger does not get "messy", just gets them real long butt feathers. Being a "country dog" he picks up all kinds of vegetation.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I haven't done it but I've heard of people doing it.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Clippers are a great idea! Bella usually is pretty clean but the occasional fast poop gets her sometimes lol


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would just grin and bear it if it only happens once in a while. I know all about cleaning out the nasty stuff from some really poofy butt feathers 

I like my Goldens fluffy, mostly just trim the paws,nails and keep them well brushed.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

I trimmed Soph - after brushing or a bath, I would cut out the matted hair behind her ears and in her "armpits", and cut her feathers on her hind legs and her tail, just to keep it "orderly". Not a lot - just took the ends off to keep it neat and clean! And the hair on her ears would grow out past her ears so I trimmed that up a touch.

Made her look less "scraggly" and cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes
It is o.k. to do. OUR groomer does it on our Golden and especially on our Samoyed!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max's butt fluff is so thick it gets matted - it's almost impossible to comb through. The groomer uses thinning shears to get it manageable.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it is okay, but I need to ask why she needs a cleaner area to clean up? If she gets diarrhea or loose bowels, I would find out why. 

My Casey is my first golden I have ever trimmed back 'there' and only because his fur grows long enough to form ringlets - almost like dread locks LOL


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella doesn't get loose bowels or anything like that. She just gets excited and sometimes, things get messy because ::TMI WARNING:: she licks things in the house, eats some of my hair occasionally which can cause poop to swing in the wind from her hiney, potentially causing it to get in her butt fluff down there.

I'll do a little trimmy trim next bath. It's not bad, just a little fluffy down there.


----------

